# Wie alt ist mein Cube?



## Oelli (15. September 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich bin ein neugieriger Mensch und wüsste gern, wie alt mein Bike überhaupt ist. 
Folgendes habe ich bereits rausbekommen:

-Baujahr zwischen 2004 und 2007.
-Ausstattung bei Kauf (anno dazumal):
Hayes HFX-9 (180/160)
Deore Kurbel
Rigida Taurus 2000
RS Recon 351
Racing Ralph in 26x2,25 

Ich habe das LTD Comp online (und bei Cube im Katalog) nur mit Magura HS-33, Rock Shox Dart + passende Laufräder gefunden. 
Bei mir waren aber die Recon 351, Hayes HFX-9 und Rigida Taurus DB 2000 verbaut... 
H&S hat das Bike wohl mit einem Upgrade versehen ums besser loszubekommen 

Habt ihr Tipps wie ich das Alter rausbekomme? 
Kann man anhand der Rahmennummer das Baujahr feststellen?

Hier noch ein relativ aktuelles Bild, liegt auch in größer in meinem Album 







Vielen Dank und schönen Sonntag,
Olli


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. September 2013)

Ich bin jetzt ein wenig verwirrt wegen der Gabel? War da jetzt ne Dart oder ne Recon drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oelli (15. September 2013)

Von Cube aus war wohl ne Dart drin, dieses Rad wurde aber mit der Recon 351 gekauft 
Der Händler hat damals die HS-33 und Dart rausgeschmissen und die HFX + Recon verbaut. 
Das war allerdings kein Wunsch vom Erstbesitzer, sondern wohl ein Upgrade um das Bike am Saisonende noch loszubekommen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab.
Gekauft wurde das Rad beim H&S in Bonn, falls das weiterhilft...

Ich versuch mich mal oben etwas klarer auszudrücken


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. September 2013)

Gut das könnte schon helfen, denn mein Nachbar hat ein LTD mit einer Dart drin. Das Rad müsste dann von 2010 sein. Mein Nachbar hat es 2010 gekauft und da war die Dart 3 drin.


----------



## Oelli (15. September 2013)

Leider nicht... Ich hab das Rad schon vor 2010 besessen, es muss also älter sein... 
Bevor ich hier gepostet hab, hab ich natürlich selbst schon etwas gesucht. Das Baujahr konnte ich so auf 2004 bis 2007 eingrenzen. 
Leider sind Bilder von 2004er Cubes relativ rar, da könnte man sonst Rahmenfarbe und Dekorsatz abgleichen :/

Ich hab auch schon an der Gabel gesucht, ob dort die Seriennummer eingeschlagen ist (Rückseite der Gabelkrone) leider fehlt die auch. Ich tippe daher auf eine OEM Gabel.
Der einzige Aufkleber ist am rechten Standrohr. 
Draufstehn tut folgendes: 501521167 + Barcode... Nicht wirklich hilfreich, denke ich


----------



## kingfrett (15. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> ich bin ein neugieriger Mensch und wüsste gern, wie alt mein Bike überhaupt ist.



Machs wie ich und schick die Seriennummer direkt zu Cube.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. September 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und schick die Seriennummer direkt zu Cube.



Das ist auf jeden Fall die beste Möglichkeit. Bevor wir hier Rätset Raten machen. 

Aber jetzt wo ich deinen Beitrag nochmal gelesen hatte hast du geschrieben, dass dein Bike keine Scheibenbremse hatte und das vom Nachbarn schon. Viel Glück dir noch


----------



## Oelli (15. September 2013)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Machs wie ich und schick die Seriennummer direkt zu Cube.



Das ist mal ne gute Info. Ich wusste nicht, dass das überhaupt geht... 
ist natürlich der einfachste Weg   Hast du einfach an den Support geschrieben oder an eine spezielle Adresse?


----------



## kingfrett (15. September 2013)

Oelli schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne gute Info. Ich wusste nicht, dass das überhaupt geht...
> ist natürlich der einfachste Weg   Hast du einfach an den Support geschrieben oder an eine spezielle Adresse?



Ich hatte seinerzeit an den Support geschrieben, weil ich außer dem Baujahr noch andere Infos zu meinem XMS-Rahmen brauchte. Hat 2 Tage bis zur Antwort gedauert


----------



## na!To (18. September 2013)

Ist ein 2006er


----------



## Oelli (18. September 2013)

Aaaah, perfekt, danke!

Meine Anfrage bei Cube führte noch zu keinem Ergebnis... 
Aber gut Ding will Weile haben, ich berichte wenn die sich gemeldet haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

